# Paper tuning with fingers



## MR PEEPERS (Mar 31, 2011)

I just bought a used mathews conquest triumph to shoot with fingers.
Everything I have read suggests I shoot a plunger type rest.
I put an old nap quicktune 3000 shoot through rest on that I had lying 
around. No problems yet except for when I tried to paper tune
the bow. I tried paper tuning with fingers and was getting a 
2-3 inch tear left around 8 oclock position. Before I moved anything 
I got a release and took a shot through the paper. Bullet hole every 
time. My question is if i am going to shoot fingers do I move the rest to 
compensate or work on my finger release? I realize a plunger rest may
fix this problem but have not got one yet.


----------



## h-bomb (Apr 14, 2011)

yes you need to move your rest when shooting fingers. the cause for this is when you release with fingers, your bowstring does not move in a straight line like it does with a release.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

As h-bomb suggests you need to compensate for archer's paradox by moving the tip of the arrow just outside of dead center. The best explanation of all this can be found in Easton's "Arrow Maintenance and Tungin Guide" that can be found either on Easton's website or otherwise online. I prefer to bareshaft test and have found when I can shoot a bareshaft right with my fletched arrows, I shoot bullets on paper. I shot a Quicktune 3000 with fingers for a while and it seemed to work just fine. However, I found a cushioned side rest is easier to deal with and fine tune. But then again - whatever works.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I have used a quick tune before as well and had no issues. Mostly because it does help compensate for the pardox with the side brushes.

x3 you do need to move the rest. with all setups get the up and down out first then work on the left and right.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Some one else PM'd me and I can't figure out how or if you can send pictures via PM so I'm posting this here. Seems some what relevant. A wise old shop owner once showed me to set the arrow just outside of center shot as a good starting point for tuning. The basics of it are: 
Line the string up with the center of the riser (Red dotted line) and on a center shot the arrow will have equal bits sticking out on both sides of the arrow. and for a finger shooter the inside edge of the string should be nearly touching the inside edge of the arrow. +-

This is just a starting point and not the end all. However I have found it to be relatively accurate place to start. I would like to add that no matter what the thickness or offset of the cams are I always start like this.


----------



## MR PEEPERS (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanx great info and pics


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

You might also want to use a rest with a side plunger/spring like a Cavalier SuperFlyte, or Centerest Flipper. But adjusting laterally is essential here.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

b0w_bender said:


> Some one else PM'd me and I can't figure out how or if you can send pictures via PM so I'm posting this here. Seems some what relevant. A wise old shop owner once showed me to set the arrow just outside of center shot as a good starting point for tuning. The basics of it are:
> Line the string up with the center of the riser (Red dotted line) and on a center shot the arrow will have equal bits sticking out on both sides of the arrow. and for a finger shooter the inside edge of the string should be nearly touching the inside edge of the arrow. +-
> 
> 
> ...


I have done this in the past as well, but my Bowtech is kicking my tush! The offset of the limbs and riser on the Constitution is making this difficult. I am lining up the string with the center of my grip but would love to hear if that is right.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

biblethumpncop said:


> I have done this in the past as well, but my Bowtech is kicking my tush! The offset of the limbs and riser on the Constitution is making this difficult. I am lining up the string with the center of my grip but would love to hear if that is right.


Remember it's just a starting point. Often it is good but you do need to do some tuning beyond that.


----------



## MR PEEPERS (Mar 31, 2011)

Tried moving my rest left and right with the
Same result. A tear left about 2 inches?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

If you are a right hand shooter that usually indicates a weak shaft
you could try putting on a lighter point see if it gets any better.


----------



## MR PEEPERS (Mar 31, 2011)

I think that is the prob. Hunting arrows
Gt 75/95 100 gr tip 386 gr. Only shooting
55 lbs.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

MR PEEPERS said:


> I think that is the prob. Hunting arrows
> Gt 75/95 100 gr tip 386 gr. Only shooting
> 55 lbs.


Mr. Peepers...Unless Your draw length is very long, that arrow is pretty stiff....Sounds like a Centershot/rest placement issue to Me.....With that draw weight and arrow combo, I would set the rest at dead center and go from there........Jim


----------



## wchamp06 (Apr 25, 2008)

b0w_bender said:


> Some one else PM'd me and I can't figure out how or if you can send pictures via PM so I'm posting this here. Seems some what relevant. A wise old shop owner once showed me to set the arrow just outside of center shot as a good starting point for tuning. The basics of it are:
> Line the string up with the center of the riser (Red dotted line) and on a center shot the arrow will have equal bits sticking out on both sides of the arrow. and for a finger shooter the inside edge of the string should be nearly touching the inside edge of the arrow. +-
> 
> This is just a starting point and not the end all. However I have found it to be relatively accurate place to start. I would like to add that no matter what the thickness or offset of the cams are I always start like this.


THAT HAS NEVER WORKED FOR ME, i ALWAYS HAVE TO LINE UP MY ARROW SLIGHTLY TO THE INSIDE. THINK BOYD HAS TO DO THAT TOO. Gerald


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

On both my Shadowcats my arrow is pointing way inside of center. I don't shoot sights. I have tryed and tryed to get my arrow centered on my bow, no way it will shoot that way. Every bow is differant, so you just have to play around and get your bow to shoot where it is centered for you.
Don.


----------

